
Cost of public transport should be raised as lockdown ends – IFS - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/may/04/cost-of-public-transport-should-be-raised-as-lockdown-ends-ifs
======
samizdis
This will surely hit low-paid workers the hardest, especially in London where
car parking (if available) is really expensive. I'd rather a price scale that
discounted fares for essential and low-paid workers, but surcharged others.

